# looking 4 long term rental-marbella



## scottmarso (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi
my first time in the forum, i am going to work and live in spain on december 3rd the property company in Marbella i am going to be working for have found me somewhere to live for the first month but then i have to find my own place i have trawled the web looking for long term rental deals in or close to marbella and cannot believe how much people are asking for 2 bed apts in the winter does anyone know of any good rental agents, my budget is about 800 euros a month


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

It will be very hard to find something that cheap in Marbella. Best to look around the other areas, like Fuengirola, Benalmadena etc.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

scottmarso said:


> Hi
> my first time in the forum, i am going to work and live in spain on december 3rd the property company in Marbella i am going to be working for have found me somewhere to live for the first month but then i have to find my own place i have trawled the web looking for long term rental deals in or close to marbella and cannot believe how much people are asking for 2 bed apts in the winter does anyone know of any good rental agents, my budget is about 800 euros a month



Hi scott, you're looking at an expensive area I'm afraid .... as suggested, try moving out a bit and travelling, fuel is cheaper here


----------



## scottmarso (Nov 25, 2007)

*long term rental in Marbella*

Thanks for your reply, have got somewhere in Marbella for december, need to find place for january onwards now


----------



## gillianvafaey (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello There 
I have a 2 bed 2 bath flat in Calahonda aval from the 22 Jan 700pcm inc.
please email me for further details [email protected] Gillian


----------



## QUESTION ALL (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi,
High rents, you are not joking. Most of the owners have bought them as second homes and basically can't afford them so have to charge 800 upwards to cover their mortgage.
If they have to rent then they can't afford them in the first place!! Top tip - i found my last two apartments on the holiday letting sites. I just sent an email enquiring if they wanted long term and how much i was prepared to pay. My friend did the same and she's now in a 2 bed 2 bath La Cala penthouse at 500 euros a month!!
Also, I've been told by the ayuntamiento (town hall) long term is a 5 year contract now so don't be fobbed off.
Good luck in your search


----------



## barry lcr (Jan 14, 2008)

hi i have a 2bed 2 bath near selwo for 750 fully furnished


----------

